# Was requested to show my hold ..



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

At 3:45 you can see how I hold the ball in the pouch .. this is one way to shoot .. not the only way .. maybe it will help some of you .. subscribe to my channel  




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> At 3:45 you can see how I hold the ball in the pouch .. this is one way to shoot .. not the only way .. maybe it will help some of you .. subscribe to my channel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. I'll subscribe but only if I can move all the rookie b.s. I've posted on this forum back to the shallow end of the pool.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Mojave Mo said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> > At 3:45 you can see how I hold the ball in the pouch .. this is one way to shoot .. not the only way .. maybe it will help some of you .. subscribe to my channel
> ...


M. Mo I am an old shooter, but new to the forum and I like your "rookie" stuff because skingshots have changed in the last couple of decades. So much to learn... alwaya you ask what I am wondering. S'cool, man.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Mojave Mo said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> > At 3:45 you can see how I hold the ball in the pouch .. this is one way to shoot .. not the only way .. maybe it will help some of you .. subscribe to my channel
> ...


Lol you have good stuff pal!! Thank you .. I am glad you like the video !! And thank for subscribing pal!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Subscribed


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Mr Brooks said:


> Subscribed


My man!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

So that’s how you can peel off shots in such quick succession on a pfs! Can’t thank you enough for this. Inspired me to try frameless too.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

As always a very informative video. Awesome shootn buddy. Man your quick as well as smooth. Love to watch you shoot.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome shooting man! I'm gonna try it again. I was watching your release and I think you still create a speed bump with your thumb to cause the ammo to fly over the frame whether its your hand or a pfs. Your way of holding the ammo makes for quick loading especially with tubes.

What size is your pouch? And what size pouch would you use if you shoot 3/8 steel?

Awesome video!

Time to experiment!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

rosco said:


> So that's how you can peel off shots in such quick succession on a pfs! Can't thank you enough for this. Inspired me to try frameless too.


Yes sir! With some practice it can really be a great technique ! I'm working on getting fast  maybe I will reach my goal ! glad I could be of some inspiration also bud

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

MakoPat said:


> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> > Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> ...


I am delighted that you like the shooting pal ! And I am also glad that the info provided is helping you along in your journey ! Keep shooting buddy!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> As always a very informative video. Awesome shootn buddy. Man your quick as well as smooth. Love to watch you shoot.


Thank you joe!! Always a pleasure to see your comments . I appreciate your kind words and support! .. makes me want to post more videos when I get love like this .. much appreciated pal !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Covert5 said:


> Awesome shooting man! I'm gonna try it again. I was watching your release and I think you still create a speed bump with your thumb to cause the ammo to fly over the frame whether its your hand or a pfs. Your way of holding the ammo makes for quick loading especially with tubes.
> 
> What size is your pouch? And what size pouch would you use if you shoot 3/8 steel?
> 
> ...


Thank you!! Awesome! Keep practicing bud!! You got it! .. yes the hold that I use does exactly that .. no need to flip.. In my humble opinion .. flipping the frame causes a flyers ... but we are all different .. what I do know I'd I shoot with a stiff fist and keep a solid frame with your hand .. while holding a frame or not ... it is when I achieve the most accuracy ... I have expiermented over and over again .. with different pouches .. material .. holds .. frames .. and I use gzk rectangular shaped pouches. With no center hole !! . If I use 3/8 steel . I will use a half inch cut pouch  .. let me know what culminates from this!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

